# Sig P210 Carry First Shots



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would give my left (you know what) for one of those. Sigh. Maybe someday.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Given the hit Miss ratio of a superb shooter I am unimpressed with the new Sig offering.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Given the hit Miss ratio of a superb shooter I am unimpressed with the new Sig offering.


Yes, he is an awesome shot normally


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A few years ago, I would already own this gun. Now I want "light" guns due to muscle problems....

But it sure does look cool.


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

If this gun had come out a couple of decades ago, I'd be all over it. Really late to the market IMO. Don't really see this appealing to anyone other than the die-hards and fans. I still want a P210, but not for conceal carry as there are just too many better options out there.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Brian48 said:


> If this gun had come out a couple of decades ago, I'd be all over it. Really late to the market IMO. Don't really see this appealing to anyone other than the die-hards and fans. I still want a P210, but not for conceal carry as there are just too many better options out there.


Yeah, that is true.


----------

